# New Kings Forum Slogan



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*New Forum Slogan*

Post your suggestions here.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

04/05 NBA Champions :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Smoothest Offense in the NBA


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

"Risk is Necessary..."


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

"Peja's Playhouse"


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

"Maybe next year..."


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump.

I will keep taking suggestions until there are enought good ones to vote on.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

"Ascending to The Throne"


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

"Rulers of the NBA"


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

"The Beginning Of A Dynasty"


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> "The Beginning Of A Dynasty"


I like this one a lot.  Good job. :greatjob:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings of the Court


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a good one sackings.

how about...

NBA's Royalty

or

Kings of the Royal Court


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> That's a good one sackings.
> 
> how about...
> ...


Both are good, and Sackings as well

How about..

Kings of the Court will be Crowned, 2004-2005, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

"About 4 more white people than anyone else in the NBA; Larry Bird would be happy!!!"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I guess bumping the during the day will get more responses than bumping it in the middle of the night :whoknows:

BUMP


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Only California Powerhouse


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Diesels' House :whoknows:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

The Capitol Ballers


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

As always, the second best team in the state.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> As always, the second best team in the state.


Same could be said for your team


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

"Shooting the lights out"


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

The NBA's largest ?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Hunger for More (because they're hungry for a championships)


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

how bout : One of the Maloofs dated Brittney Spears. Take that Mark Cuban! (i only use Cuban because he is around their age as well...if another owner dates chicks half his age you could put him in over Cuban)

Or

Are players have the hottest wives in the league


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

How about...

Home of the Boob cam. (Some of you might remember the playoffs, where they constantly showed hot chicks with Genormous Juggs).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*just compiling a list of all of the suggestions... keep coming up with more slogans*

-04/05 NBA Champions
-The Smoothest Offense in the NBA
-"Risk is Necessary..."
-"Peja's Playhouse"
-"Maybe next year..."
-"Ascending to The Throne"
-"Rulers of the NBA"
-"The Beginning Of A Dynasty"
-NBA's Royalty
-Kings of the Court
-Kings of the Royal Court
-Kings of the Court will be Crowned, 2004-2005, it's only a matter of time
-"About 4 more white people than anyone else in the NBA; Larry Bird would be happy!!!"
-The Only California Powerhouse
-The Capitol Ballers
-As always, the second best team in the state.
-"Shooting the lights out"
-The NBA's largest ?
-Hunger for More (because they're hungry for a championships)


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Purple Haze Ballers......:grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It's Us, Vs You And Your Crew Of Flunkies


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

*re*

How about


Crowning the Kings:A legacy has begun 

(washes my mouth with purple and gold soap)

I didn't know what came over me, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

filth inmy mouth, FILTH!!!!!

No really that's a good name. I was scrolling through your boards looking for a peja for artest trade to see if you guys would like it and I stumbled upon this post lol.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

"Taking A New Tone"


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What about... "This time without foreigners"??









Sorry, couldn´t resist... Bad boy! Bad boy! :no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> What about... "This time without foreigners"??
> 
> 
> ...


That would work if we didn't have Songaila... But I like it!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> That would work if we didn't have Songaila... But I like it!


 :greatjob:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I had a good recommendation last year, but the mods dont seem to like it this year. :sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Buuuuummmp!

I will be closing this thread in a few days, then we can pick from the suggestions.


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2004)

*2005 champs*

large century purple 


This could be the year of the real thing.
2005 Champs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

-04/05 NBA Champions
-The Smoothest Offense in the NBA
-"Risk is Necessary..."
-"Peja's Playhouse"
-"Maybe next year..."
-"Ascending to The Throne"
-"Rulers of the NBA"
-"The Beginning Of A Dynasty"
-NBA's Royalty
-Kings of the Court
-Kings of the Royal Court
-Kings of the Court will be Crowned, 2004-2005, it's only a matter of time
-"About 4 more white people than anyone else in the NBA; Larry Bird would be happy!!!"
-The Only California Powerhouse
-The Capitol Ballers
-As always, the second best team in the state.
-"Shooting the lights out"
-The NBA's largest ?
-Hunger for More (because they're hungry for a championships) 
-Purple Haze Ballers......
-Crowning the Kings:A legacy has begun 
-"Taking A New Tone"
-large century purple 

That is what we have so far...do any of those sound good? Pick your favs so we can narrow down the list


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I like "The Only California Powerhouse"

"Kings of the Court"

"Ascending to the Throne"

"Crowning the Kings:A legacy has begun"


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I know it's stupid but how about "Creme da la Kings"


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

How about:

"Trying to become the 1989-1992 Blazers... Same front office, Same coaching staff!!"

Heh heh heh... Just kidding my friends.


----------

